

Initializr now includes Bootstrap 2, LESS, H5BP 3 and Modernizr 2.5 - jverrecchia
http://www.initializr.com/

======
necolas
Initializr can be used to combine Twitter Bootstrap with HTML5 Boilerplate,
and has many other customization options.

Today's HTML5 Boilerplate 3.0 release announcement is here -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3558161> ...but for some reason it is
pinned down on the second page.

------
gbelote
I'm getting a "503 Over Quota" error :P

Edit: Not anymore!

------
egonschiele
Why not make a command-line tool for this? That would make the whole process
even faster :)

~~~
SkyMarshal
Voila: <https://github.com/verekia/initializr#readme>

------
nelsondooley
Sounds amazing... Can't wait until the site is back up

------
gerbera
Thank you, this is just what I was looking for!

------
anons2011
Demo missing css/js files.

~~~
jverrecchia
Fixed, thanks!

------
Jayasimhan
Site unresponsive..

------
gaius
"-r" is a great timesaver.

